# Hoosier Orchid Co



## cwt (Jul 30, 2008)

Just read in Orchid Digest they are closing down?!?!?!? So sad when the big guys disappear.
Charles


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2008)

That's a suprise! Any details?


----------



## Renegayde (Jul 30, 2008)

this is what the website has on it

July 28, 2008

To our friends & customers, 

Nineteen years ago Hoosier Orchid Company moved into our facilities here on the northwest side of Indianapolis, building on a tradition of providing species and fine hybrid orchids that traced back through Sea Breeze Orchids, Great Lakes Orchids and Margaret Ilgenfritz Orchids. We joined our legacy with those of Fred Hillerman, the late Madeline Elder, Steve Stevenson, John Schwind and others. Over these 19 years we have experienced great success in getting to know our customers, providing you with fantastic service as well as fine plants, and the joy of learning about orchids and sharing our love of orchids with you.

It is in recognition of that joy and success that I write to let you know that Hoosier Orchid Company will close as a retail nursery on August 30, 2008. We have enjoyed growing and sharing our orchids, developing new and exciting lines of breeding, discovering new species, speaking to orchid societies, educating our local customers, displaying at shows around the country, making rare species available, and so many other aspects of our business. Our closing is a bittersweet recognition of the changing aspects of the orchid industry and societal trends.

We are in the process of inventorying our plants and breeding program, and will shortly be offering these items for sale. We will be offering groups of plants and flasks for sale first, and then we will be making a general offer of our inventory to the public. Many plants we offer will be from our breeding and display collections gathered over nearly thirty years and will include awarded plants and species otherwise unavailable, as well as new and groundbreaking hybrids, and our flask collection. 

Sales of our inventory will be in a deliberate, public way with email and web announcements of offerings at each stage. Until August 30th we will continue our regular business, and sales will continue through our website and at our nursery. Following August 30th we will begin our inventory reduction.

Please inquire if you wish to be added to our e-mail list to receive updates on our closing offerings.

Thank you for your patronage and friendship over these years.

Sincerely,

William Ames Rhodehamel
President, Hoosier Orchid Company


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2008)

THanks, I will have to write them about some plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 30, 2008)

Another great nursery gone.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 30, 2008)

So Sad!


Ramon


----------



## Gcroz (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't help but wonder what he means by, "changing aspects of the orchid industry and societal trends." Any thoughts?

It is sad. I had some plants from them before my mother killed the plants. It's a terrible shame to lose such a big name in the industry.


----------



## Rick (Jul 30, 2008)

This is what I hear from breeders, judges, AOS insider types:

The bread and butter sales of corsage cattleya and hybrid phals have fallen to bellow margins. Nobody wears corsages any more, and hybrid phals are mericloned for almost nothing in Taiwan. The weather in Taiwan reduces operating costs even compared to Florida conditions.

Slippers are still resistant to mass production and holding price, but just don't command that much market share.

The number of young people entering the hobby is fairly low (maybe just reflecting demographics), and the old folks collections are maxed out. Young people are spending all their money in video games, and live in apartments, so can't develop big collections. Many societies have declining memberships that also reflect above demographics.

The cost of gas is making it tougher for both vendors and customers to make it to shows. In general show sales amounts have really dropped off.

This isn't organized it's just what I hear. In many ways it seems like if your business is based on hybrid catts or phals then it's in trouble. Species are getting real niche and competitive.


----------



## dave b (Jul 30, 2008)

Gcroz said:


> I can't help but wonder what he means by, "changing aspects of the orchid industry and societal trends." Any thoughts?
> 
> It is sad. I had some plants from them before my mother killed the plants. It's a terrible shame to lose such a big name in the industry.



Hoosier and a handful of other vendors have regularly attended our show (Dayton, Ohio) for the last few years. During our Saturday evening dinners, many vendors talk of experiencing hard times due to slacking sales, and increased energy costs are hitting their bottom line. They have talked about very bad turnouts and sales at many shows throughout the last few years. Areas around Michigan and Ohio, where the loss of jobs in the auto markets and supporting industries seem to be problem areas. (Unfortunately, im in one of those areas, and (still) work in the auto industry). 

Societal trends seems to be people are pinching their wallets (how much is gas), and not spending as much on luxuries such as orchids. Changing aspects of the orchid industry....one of the things ive seen is an increase in peoples interest in orchids, but at a "shallower" level. By this i mean the following. Though there is a slumping trend in part of the orchid market, one part is booming. Mass production orchid mega farms are pumping out Phals and the like by the millions. They are flooding the market (grocery stores, Lowes, etc.) More people are aware of orchids today, but most of them only know about Phals (and the like), and that they want them to be big, pretty, and cheap. If they go to a show, they only want to buy orchids that are big pretty and cheap. This past Feb, we had record attendance at our show of over 3000. All our vendors did quite well, but the ones who did the best, are the ones who have seen this trend and have adjusted accordingly. Even if they are "species snobs", or think bulbos are the coolest of all, they realize the mass public is not. The only way some outfits (especially if they are smaller) are holding on is to cater to this issue.

I dont know if this trend is affecting all parts of the US orchid market, or if its localized to certain regions. 1 year ago, a vendor (Summerfield) informed us they were closing up shop and getting out of the orchid business. This past Feb, another told us that if they did not do well throughout the rest of this year, they would not be back in Feb 09. If things got real bad, they might be out for good also. We had heard rumors about Hoosier in late 07 early 08, but nothing definite was mentioned. Once they began having their big sales this spring and summer, i feared the worse.

Leon G. has represented them each year for the couple ive been involved with our show. They have been such an important part of our show, and not having them and Leon there just wont be the same.


----------



## dave b (Jul 30, 2008)

Rick said:


> This is what I hear from breeders, judges, AOS insider types:
> 
> The bread and butter sales of corsage cattleya and hybrid phals have fallen to bellow margins. Nobody wears corsages any more, and hybrid phals are mericloned for almost nothing in Taiwan. The weather in Taiwan reduces operating costs even compared to Florida conditions.
> 
> ...



I agree 100%. This is what ive seen and heard.


----------



## neo-guy (Jul 31, 2008)

I would also say we are seeing these effects at the monthly AOS judgings. Most of the plants shown at judging come from the judges. There are months where there may be only a plant or two, or none at all. 
It use to be that judgings were supported by the commercial growers, now that few have survived, there are almost no submissions by them.
This is not only affecting the Orchid world, but many plant societies in general. 
So sad for us plant lovers....not sure what the future holds!
Peter


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2008)

What the Orchid world needs in general is more public exposure. That's why it's such a shame about the GNYOS show cancelations. In the evolving 10 second sound bite media any specials about orchids need to be aired more.


----------



## cwt (Jul 31, 2008)

Eric, what you are saying is totally correct. I remember that in the 1980 era how many articles was published in magazines. Even that is not happening anymore.

We have to get a lot of public interest in orchids with WOC21 in 2014. So we have to expose people to orchids again. During the past few months we have started with different ideas to do this, one is to have a big Orchid Expo every March, starting next year. We even got a Magazine involved.

For the past 4 months I have done a number of radio programs, and the feedback and people phoning in is tremendous. From November I will have my own half hour progam weekly countrywide, just on orchids.

What we are now realising, is that there is still a lot of peple interested, but they are not part of organised society life anymore, and apart from internet, have no way of reading or participate in orchid related matters.

We have also got the go ahead for a series of TV programs, and we found the sponsors to do it. If handled correctly, that would bring a lot of people back to active orchid growing. And this in a third world country like South Africa!!

My 2 cents worth.

Charles


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2008)

Good stuff.


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2008)

It would be cool to have a Crocodile Hunter like show. Extreme Orchids!

With expeditions to bring them back from the wild (with permits of course).

Flower them and garner AOS awards!


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2008)

Despite all the major advances in biology, I heard that there is a decline in college admissions for any biological subjects in general.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2008)

Due to lack of progress and stagnated thoughts [continuation of 'Me' generation], I think the US should apply for 'Third World' status!


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Due to lack of progress and stagnated thoughts [continuation of 'Me' generation], I think the US should apply for 'Third World' status!



Sometimes I agree with you Eric


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 1, 2008)

NYEric said:


> What the Orchid world needs in general is more public exposure....





cwt said:


> .....We have to get a lot of public interest in orchids with WOC21 in 2014. So we have to expose people to orchids again. During the past few months we have started with different ideas to do this, one is to have a big Orchid Expo every March, starting next year. We even got a Magazine involved.
> For the past 4 months I have done a number of radio programs, and the feedback and people phoning in is tremendous. From November I will have my own half hour progam weekly countrywide, just on orchids.
> What we are now realising, is that there is still a lot of peple interested, but they are not part of organised society life anymore, and apart from internet, have no way of reading or participate in orchid related matters.
> We have also got the go ahead for a series of TV programs, and we found the sponsors to do it. If handled correctly, that would bring a lot of people back to active orchid growing. And this in a third world country like South Africa!!My 2 cents worth. Charles



Congrats!!! Sounds exciting - TV - Radio! I agree with you guys to a degree. In some ways this seems like a double edged sword - wouldn't you be sending newbies to the big box stores, supporting the big commercial growers? Unfortunately, a Lowes or Home Depot is in practically every town, it's going to be easier, cheaper on the purchase & cheaper on gas for newbies to go to one of them. Would they be willing to drive 30-45-60 minutes or more to go to an orchid GH? Would you be interviewing or visiting the 'little guys'?


----------



## cwt (Aug 1, 2008)

We probably would send them to the big chain stores, but there is normally only phallies available.
The idea is to take the cameras around to collectors and hobbyists, so that people can become used to the idea of having a collection at home, or in the backyard.
We do not have real bigtime commercial growers here, mostly taiwanese stuff imported by entrepeneurs. But the few so called commercial guys are mostly situated close to the big cities, and exposure to them would obviously be to their benefit. The sad thing is they also rely on imported massproduced stuff.
There is just not real breeders in this country.
During the past few weeks I also came to realise that there is also not really good, quality stuff available for people to breed with. (sorry Faan, I know you have some) Maybe we will inspire some young people to do something and see some real breeding and some commercial structure again.( Big dream, but I am allowed to dream!!!!)

My son told me this morning he is leaving our bussiness, he wants to go to the US to learn something about orchids.....
Charles


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2008)

Maybe he should go to Taiwan.


----------



## Rick (Aug 1, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Maybe he should go to Taiwan.



There is a big article in this months Orchid magazine on the Taiwan industry.

I have heard of at least one other large breeder in the US that has moved part of his opperations to SE Asia.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2008)

A fact is, that if I lived in Taiwan I'd have jackii's, helenae's, etc. in my collection!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmmmmm.........not long ago, when orchids were beginning to become really commonplace in Home Depot, and even supermarkets all over, people were saying that this would revitalize interest in orchid growing. Well, they have been in these stores for a few years now....anybody and everybody can grow orchids, and frequently do, but I think their commonality has had the opposite effect: orchids are seen as common, nice looking plants that can even be considered (and are) throwaways. The exact opposite has happened, more people can grow orchids, but less people are interested. Take care, Eric


----------



## paphreek (Aug 1, 2008)

It's this kind of uncertainty in the market, combined with high heating prices and job concerns that have further delayed my building a greenhouse. That decision appears to be a wise one at the moment.


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Hmmmmm.........not long ago, when orchids were beginning to become really commonplace in Home Depot, and even supermarkets all over, people were saying that this would revitalize interest in orchid growing. Well, they have been in these stores for a few years now....anybody and everybody can grow orchids, and frequently do, but I think their commonality has had the opposite effect: orchids are seen as common, nice looking plants that can even be considered (and are) throwaways. The exact opposite has happened, more people can grow orchids, but less people are interested. Take care, Eric



This is true in the US, but you gotta check out the O article on Taiwan. The whole country has orchid fever, and the government is subsidizing the infection!!!


----------



## Renegayde (Sep 24, 2008)

I see that they have posted the auctions list on the website....actually I got a e-mail saying they were posted.....geez looks pretty confusing to me......all grouped together and priced pretty high.....then at the end groups grouped together selling at the same time as the individual groups....wonder how they are going to keep that straight.....sort of looks like they intend to sell only to resellers the way they list them....I think they had said after this auction then they will offer anything leftover that did not sell as individual sales

http://www.hoosierorchid.com/pdf.htm

Todd


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 24, 2008)

OMG - what a job to just inventory all those plants & then put a price on them! (especially with the economy as it is). I feel for them BUT.......
I agree with Todd - prices too high & confusing from the standpoint of the different lots & collections having overlapping times. 
It's a bit misleading when they say "that comes out to $5 per plant." It's not such a deal when 47 of those plants are small seedlings! 
Something else came as a surprise to me, I appreciate their honesty but why would you sell plants that are rated under 'condition' as insect infested, fungus , virused ??? If it's minor, then treat it, if it's not - dump it!
Hope we can find out how the sales went.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2008)

I registered as a bidder but except for a few categories the minimum bids are too high for me. Hopefully no one will buy up the groups I'm really interested in and I can buy smaller groups of plants later.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 24, 2008)

:rollhappy:Can't you just picture Eric's apartment - 100+ more plants than he already has!
I'll cross my fingers for you on the smaller purchases! 
I love my gongora galeata, when I was searching for sources I was disappointed to find out Hoosier was a front runner in breeding them, since they're closing down. I'll have to be happy with the few that I have, 'cus I don't need 100+ of them, that's for sure!
I think it's going to be hard for resellers to make out on some of these. Any of us that have sold on ebay - that can be ALOT of work! Who's got an empty GH? How long will it take for you to move them? Winter's coming - what's it gonna cost for heating that GH? I wish them luck!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm going to try to talk someone w/ a cool gh to go in w/ me on one of the cool growing collections. They can sell the bulk and I get some nice plants! BTW I have amusing photos of said apartment but trouble posting them!


----------



## Renegayde (Sep 24, 2008)

perhaps some one will buy up some of their stock and continue the breeding?.... I agree too about the diseased part and the insect infected part....that would worry me

Todd


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 24, 2008)

More than likely Todd & they're the ones that could possibly afford it. The lots that have the stud plants are probably priced right but the others.......?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 24, 2008)

The auction seems well constructed to encourage commercial growers to buy entire sets. It is the commercial guys who will most likely continue the breeding. For example, 2 of the rarest plants offered are the Aerangis curnowiana and the Aerangis decaryana. Both are certainly the only specimens in cultivation in the USA, they both may be the only ones left in the world. Period. Especially the A. decaryana - it is extinct in the wild. There are no more. This plant needs to end up in the hands of an experienced breeder who has some chance at producing more from seed. In my basement or NY Erics apartment these plants would be doomed. I would hate to be the cause of the extinction of a species. I would hate to see these plants go to someone who did not understand thier importance. They need to go to one of the bigger orchid firms who have their own labs. They need to go as a set. The high price eliminates those that don't understand the importance of these plants as an assembled set. For example if you bought the Aerangis collection you would automatically become the nation's most authoritative collection of Aerangis. You would be Mr or Ms. Aerangis - because there is no finer collection in the USA. THAT is why the starting bids seem high if one were merely planning to resell the plants on EBAY. These collections are worth much less broken up and sold off in peices. The value is in the complete set of breeding plants. 

About the virused plants. The only virused plants they are offering are extreemly rare genetic material - very valuable genetics. If you use the virused plant as the Pod Parent only, and take the seed pod to dry seed, then the seedlings will be virus free. When the genetics is unique, it is worth the extra handling precautions to minimize the risks of using a virused plant as the pod parent. Again - virused plants do not belong in the hands of the 'Hobby' grower. They are for the specialist who understands the value of the genetics and knows how to use them without infecting their entire collection. I for one appreciate Hoosiers honesty. 

Just my thoughts - and I might just bid on a collection or two also.


----------



## Renegayde (Sep 24, 2008)

I guess the reason it seems a bit confusing to me is you are offering say set 1 up for auction.....ppl will bid on it.....also at the same time you are offering set 1 included with set 2, 3, 4, and set 5.....so in the end who wins set 1......the person who bid on set 1 or the person who bought the "collection".....I am sure they have some sort of set of rules but it seems to me that it could perhaps keep some ppl from bidding as the only way to make sure you win set 1 I assume is to bid for the whole collection.....just my opinion LOL for what its worth.....I do understand that the greatest value of this collection is to breeders/specialists and I can understand grouping and trying to sell them as such.....much less hassle involved in selling and dispersing a set of say 400 plants than to sell 400 plants individually.....but let me ask you this....if the A. decaryana is the only one left in the world don't you think it would bring more by itself than in a group? but I guess if the object is to move it to a person that will breed and produce more of the species and not to make more lots of money...then I can understand.....like I said just my thoughts so forgive my rambling

Todd


----------



## swamprad (Sep 24, 2008)

NYEric said:


> BTW I have amusing photos of said apartment but trouble posting them!



Eric, I am very curious about your growing space in your NY apartment and would love to see more pictures. An idea for easier posting of photos is to open up a free www.flickr.com account, upload photos there, then post the html here.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 24, 2008)

Erics problem does not lie in the *posting* of pictures, its in the *taking* of pictures!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 24, 2008)

Renegayde said:


> I guess the reason it seems a bit confusing to me is you are offering say set 1 up for auction.....ppl will bid on it.....also at the same time you are offering set 1 included with set 2, 3, 4, and set 5.....so in the end who wins set 1......the person who bid on set 1 or the person who bought the "collection".....
> Todd



There's were you have to check the bidding end time. The bigger colllections that include several lots, I believe, close earlier, so I'm assuming if someone bids on the collection, it wipes out any bids that might be on the smaller lots?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 25, 2008)

Rose is right. The bidding closes first on the larger group collections. If somebody bids over the minimum for the larger multi-lot collections, that's its. The individual lot bids don't get looked at.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Sep 25, 2008)

I about fell over when I saw the collections yesterday, Lot 2 especially. My response was similar to Leo's--it seems pretty likely the way things are being done that they will go to people who will keep things moving. 

Leo, I bet there are some decaryanas out there. They were on Bert Pressman's list when he was alive and Malala's agent for Redlands--it isn't a species I ever selected (I'm a fool for angraecums), but I certainly should have. Based on that, I'm going to guess Malala has others squirreled away, and that there are others floating around--in France especially...we can only hope, right?!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2008)

When I first heard about the auctions I wrote Hoosier because I'm interested in some of the Pleuros and jewels. I can appreciate that the larger collections are prioritised over the individual groupings and then any left-over are sold off, the problem is that I might not have a chance to get some plants I want. Yes, it's a little bit selfish; and it seems there are always ways to get plants an individual really wants so... 
And what's wrong w/ my photo taking skills!?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 25, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> I bet there are some decaryanas out there. They were on Bert Pressman's list when he was alive and Malala's agent for Redlands--it isn't a species I ever selected (I'm a fool for angraecums), but I certainly should have. Based on that, I'm going to guess Malala has others squirreled away, and that there are others floating around--in France especially...we can only hope, right?!



Perhaps the only one in cultivation in the US is a bit of exaggeration. My bad. I know the plant is rare in captivity and probably extinct in the wild. The point is - there are very few floating around. In the past there were a number of premature pronouncements of plant extinction. Paph delenatii is one that comes to mind. But once a plant truely is extinct in the wild, that is it. Final. No source material to go back to. Rare does not always mean expensive. If the decaryana were reasonalble in price, that does not mean they were common, it only means Malala priced them according to their costs. 

Leo


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 25, 2008)

NYEric said:


> When I first heard about the auctions I wrote Hoosier because I'm interested in some of the Pleuros and jewels. I can appreciate that the larger collections are prioritised over the individual groupings and then any left-over are sold off, the problem is that I might not have a chance to get some plants I want. Yes, it's a little bit selfish; and it seems there are always ways to get plants an individual really wants so...
> And what's wrong w/ my photo taking skills!?



I think in a polite way, Hoosier's would say - if you had ordered those individual plants you wanted when we were in the retail business, we would not have had to go out of business. oke: Or some other polite version of "you had your chance". Seriously - it is the fall off in retail business that is killing a lot of the commercial guys. If you want to save your local orchid grower - get out there and spend. All of them are having trouble. I'm doing my part, I just paid my $400 invoice from Oak Hill. Sorta like the Presidents tax refund gimic - now get out there and spend it on orchids. :evil:
Leo


----------



## streetmorrisart (Sep 25, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> Perhaps the only one in cultivation in the US is a bit of exaggeration. My bad. I know the plant is rare in captivity and probably extinct in the wild. The point is - there are very few floating around. In the past there were a number of premature pronouncements of plant extinction. Paph delenatii is one that comes to mind. But once a plant truely is extinct in the wild, that is it. Final. No source material to go back to. Rare does not always mean expensive. If the decaryana were reasonalble in price, that does not mean they were common, it only means Malala priced them according to their costs.
> 
> Leo



They were a GREAT price, as were all on the list! If I'd had the cash at the time, I'd have gone for all I thought I'd be able to meet the cultural requirements of. Mistaking "expensive" for "rare" or "reasonably-priced" for "common" would be be unfortunate in many cases--for instance (as you of course know), there are a lot of not-too-showy angraecoids (species in general) that many people wouldn't give anyone five bucks for that should also be preserved. 

And :clap: in respect to your comment about supporting the businesses one professes to love if one has the means. I would probably cry if Oak Hill went out of business! If I were a disgustingly-rich woman, I'd be winning all of those angraecoids and having them sent directly to Dundee (after all, I'd still get to buy the results of their great breeding program). I'm not a terrible grower, but I don't belong owning one-ofs or near one-ofs. I sucker unsuspecting "art people" into the growing hobby with my work and leave the time and expertise it requires to breed orchids to the gurus.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think there is any chance that I don't spend money at the retail orchid vendors, including Hoosiers!


----------



## Renegayde (Oct 7, 2008)

everyone been getting the e-mail updates with the new min bids? wonder if they are having trouble getting bids on the lots

Todd


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2008)

I have and also phone calls. I probably wont be able to get a lot [no space and conditions] but if any of the jewel or pleurothalid lots dont get sold off I'm requesting a load of stuff!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 7, 2008)

I noticed a lot of the slippers listed were noted as having bug problems. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2008)

The first round of auctions at Hoosier ended and of course w/ my luck all the Jewel Orchid lots are gone! Hopefully someone I know, [ERICH!!!], got them and I can still get some individual plants. On the 21st the left over individuals go for sale and hopefully I'll have computer access to get some nice pleuros!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 16, 2008)

i know! i was thinkin' that too...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm spending some time this PM looking up bloom and leaf photos, to help me choose.


----------



## suss16 (Oct 16, 2008)

Does anyone know which lots did not sell and will be available when individual plants go on sale?

Thanks...


----------



## Renegayde (Oct 16, 2008)

hmmm well I did get a e-mail saying this

October 15, 2008

The following lots are unsold following our auction, which closed yesterday. We are offering them on a “first-come, first serve, make an offer” basis. 

Please feel free to make an offer on any of these lots. All offers will be considered. All lots are sold under the same terms as our auction as published with each lot on our website. Making an offer on any lot consititutes acceptance of the terms.

See our website at www. hoosierorchid.com for descriptions of these lots and our terms of sale.

We will respond to all offers by Tuesday, October 21, 2008 at 9AM EDT.

We anticipate publishing lists of remaining individual plants for sale Tuesday, October 21, 2008.


Lot number 1 - Aerangis species & hybrids – collection plants
161 total plants, Minimum bid: $3350.00

Lot number 7 - Angraecoid hybrids – sales plants
313 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2500.00

Lot number 8 - Bulbophyllum & Cirrhopetalum – collection plants
99 total plants, Original minimum bid: $1500.00

Lot number 10 - Catasetum alliance – collection plants
62 total plants, Original minimum bid: $1100.00

Lot number 13 - Epidendrum species & intragenerics – collection plants
107 total plants, Original minimum bid: $1450.00

Lot number 15 - Barkeria & Brassavola species & intragenerics – collection plants
55 total plants, Original minimum bid: $1050.00

Lot number 17 - Cattleya Alliance - Miscellaneous species – collection plants
160 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2700.00

Lot number 18 - Cattleya Alliance – Community Pots
181 community pots, Original minimum bid: $2450.00

Lot number 19 - Encyclia & Epidendrum species - Sales plants
755 total plants, Original minimum bid: $4150.00

Lot number 20 - Encyclia & Epidendrum hybrids - Sales plants
793 total plants, Original minimum bid: $3200

Lot number 22 - Cattleya alliance hybrids - Sales plants
527 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2350.00

Lot number 23 - Coelogyne & related genera – collection & sales plants
148 total plants, Original minimum bid: $1700.00

Lot number 26 - Dendrobium & related genera – collection plants
168 total plants, Original minimum bid: $3050.00

Lot number 27 - Dendrobium & related genera – sales plants
354 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2400

Lot number 28 - Lycaste & related genera – collection plants
195 total plants, Original minimum bid: $6750.00

Lot number 29 - Lycaste & related genera – sales plants
241 total plants, Original minimum bid: $3750.00

Lot number 30 - Maxillaria & related genera – collection & sales plants
339 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2550.00

Lot number 32 - Masdevallia hybrids – collection plants
491 total plants, Original minimum bid: $3800.00

Lot number 34 - Dracula & Dracuvallia – collection plants
181 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2600.00

Lot number 37 - Masdevallia hybrids – sales plants
1231 total plants, Original minimum bid: $4750.00

Lot number 38 - Dracula & Dracuvallia – sales plants
448 total plants, Original minimum bid: $3000.00

Lot number 39 - Oncidium & Odontoglossum - collection plants
181 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2250.00

Lot number 40 - Trichopilia & relatives - collection plants
150 total plants, Original minimum bid: $3000.00

Lot number 41 - Oncidium alliance species & hybrids - collection plants
149 total plants, Original minimum bid: $1350.00

Lot number 42 - Oncidium & Odontoglossum - sales plants
398 total plants, Original minimum bid: $1500.00

Lot number 44 - Paphiopedilum species & hybrids – collection plants
143 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2300.00

Lot number 47 - Phaius & related – collection & sales plants
161 total plants, Original minimum bid: $1750

Lot number 49 - Phalaenopsis – sales plants
289 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2500.00

Lot number 50 - Pleurothallis – collection plants
251 total plants, Original minimum bid: $3250.00

Lot number 53 - Miscellaneous Pleurothallids - collection plants
265 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2850.00

Lot number 54 - Pleurothallis - sales plants
288 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2050.00

Lot number 57 - Miscellaneous Pleurothallids - sales plants
808 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2200.00

Lot number 58 - Catasetum Alliance - sales plants
199 total plants, Original minimum bid: $1000.00

Lot number 60 - Stanhopea species & hybrids - collection plants
121 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2500.00

Lot number 64 - Stanhopea species & hybrids – sales plants
316 total plants, Original minimum bid: $1850.00

Lot number 65 - Gongora species – sales plants
593 total plants, Original minimum bid: $3400.00

Lot number 66 - Gongora hybrids – sales plants
478 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2400.00

Lot number 67 - Miscellaneous Stanhopea alliance – sales plants
151 total plants, Original minimum bid: $1000.00

Lot number 68 - Ascocentrum & Vanda – collection plants
100 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2000.00

Lot number 69 - Aerides, Neofinetia, Renanthera & Rhynchostylis - collection plants
94 total plants, Original minimum bid: $1850.00

Lot number 70 - Miscellaneous Vandaceous – collection plants
140 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2700.00

Lot number 71 - Vandaceous species – sales plants
322 total plants, Original minimum bid: $2250.00

Lot number 72 - Vandaceous hybrids – sales plants
131 total plants, Original minimum bid: $850.00

Lot number 78 - Miscellaneous species - collection plants
112 total plants, Original minimum bid: $1250.00

Lot number 79 - Miscellaneous species & hybrids - sales plants
119 total plants, Original minimum bid: $650.00

Lot number 80 - Bulbophyllum alliance & Calanthe species & hybrids - sales plants
182 total plants, Original minimum bid: $1000.00

Lot number 84 - Spiranthes & related species & hybrids - collection plants
188 total plants, Original minimum bid: $3750.00

Lot number 85 - Spiranthes & related species & hybrids - sales plants
330 total plants, Original minimum bid: $1750.00


----------



## neo-guy (Oct 16, 2008)

Looking at the list, quite a bit never got bid on?!
Peter T.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2008)

I posted a photo of my first stuff from hoosier, now I'm going to try to get some more.


----------

